# Bowel screening



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

In the process of providing specimens for testing for blood.
Not a pleasant task but if it possibly provides an early diagnosis of cancer I am all for the screening, but apparently the numbers of people returning the test kits in Wales is just over 50%.
Brought back memories for me of my early days in a laboratory where the test was much more unpleasant as the COMPLETE specimen was submitted and the test involved using Benzidine which is now classed as a carcinogen and linked with bladder and pancreatic cancer.

Groper


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Neither my dad nor his brothers bothered to do their tests. Earlier this year my dad had some bowel problems which were at first thought to be diverticulitis, but turned out to be bowel cancer. Thankfully they could operate and he has recovered with everything looking fine, but it was a big op and it might not have turned out well.

So blokes - OK, we know it's not a nice idea - but send the blooming test back. All of his brothers are on to it, or their wives are on to them now!

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here

I did mine

Albert did not do his

Stupid but he ran out of time

It really is so simple

and it could save your life

Aldra


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Motorhomers and tuggers are luckier than most for doing the test - use the van toilet bowl to collect the sample - seemples!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Been on the scheme for some years, silly not to do it really, especially the older members for whom it is more likely to show something up.

Many criticise the NHS, but SWMBO was diagnosed with cancer back in the end of May, and was into hospital and operated on very quickly, and the hospital staff were excellent.

I've had a few minor skin growths removed at the surgery, half an hour and very nicely done under local anaesthetic.

Great service.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Motorhomers and tuggers are luckier than most for doing the test - use the van toilet bowl to collect the sample - seemples!


Reminded me of the toilet bowls in our flat in Germany in the 70's. A neat little shelf to allow inspecction prior to flushing.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My aunt turned 60 last year, had the test thing sent to her and she sent it away... Within a very short time she was diagnosed with bowel cancer and was treated very quickly.... All clear now...
Bear in mind I pass this as "overheard" as women in the family talking...

As "yukky" as the test sounds .. Get it done... !!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I hope that your sample is clear but if you get called in for a colonoscopy don't worry about the procedure. I have had three now over a period and it really is not as bad as it sounds. Just make sure you have the very mild anaesthetic you will be offered. I would rather go for one of these than visit the dentist.

Mike


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Motorhomers and tuggers are luckier than most for doing the test - use the van toilet bowl to collect the sample - seemples!


Oh what a good idea - much easier than anything else I've tried  - next time. . .


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We both got the testing kit through the post as a 60th birthday present. it is quite general in Wales.
Don't know how widespread it is in England (the test, I mean).

One of my best friends lost her husband to bowel cancer a few months ago. He was 61, and they lived in England. He was never offered a test/


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

50th birthday present in Scotland - mind you we have the chips and deep fried mars bars to bring it on early


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Joe and I both received the kits shortly after our 60th birthdays. Both returned tests within the time limits and fortunately, both OK. 

Will both definitely will repeat the test every 2 years as requested.

Denise


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Oh what a good idea - much easier than anything else I've tried Sad - next time. . .


Stupidly, I only realised that AFTER I had obtained my sample!!! 
However, I took great pleasure in finding a sunday supplement that had a picture of M Thatcher to use.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> We both got the testing kit through the post as a 60th birthday present. it is quite general in Wales.
> Don't know how widespread it is in England (the test, I mean).
> 
> One of my best friends lost her husband to bowel cancer a few months ago. He was 61, and they lived in England. He was never offered a test/


I was offered the test from 60 in Gloucestershire when we lived there and have just had one here in the North-East. I think they may be available more widespread now.

Colin


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Bowel cancer*

Please don't assume that having the test means that every thing is o/k
Later, a few years ago I had the test, which was said to be clear, then a few months later after a chance remark to my doctor, he was concerned
Sent me to hospital and they found I had bowel cancer, had major opp
And at the moment am o/k, still having scans every 6months to check,
So always check for dark blood in stools.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Brother did his and came back positive, but subsequent tests proved he was ok - insisted I did it, so did. All clear. Glad I did it now. 

Got a follow up test next week for Prostate Cancer.

Don't like getting old, but dont relish the alternative either!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Did mine last year, as so many have said not pleasant but the results are reassuring.

If there are any other symptoms;

Bleeding from where the sun does not shine

Persistent changed bowel habits

Constant abdominal pain (if severe contact GP immediately)

Lump in tummy - particularly on right side

Unexplained tiredness, dizziness, breathlessness (same as anaemia)

Unexpected and unexplained weight loss

source; "Beating Bowel Cancer"

http://www.beatingbowelcancer.org/bowel-cancer-symptoms?gclid=CPG8__Gzl7ICFc93fAodoVUAIA

Certainly the screening picks up some occurrences but not all, so do not overlook other signs. As the link says "_bowel cancer can be successfully treated in over 90% of cases, if it is diagnosed at an early stage"_

Well worth while IMO, Aultymer's suggestion is brilliant IMO - why, oh why didn't I think of that last year....... :roll: 8O 

Dave


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had Crohns disease since I was 29....I feel for you.

Had more things shoved up my butt than I care to mention (doctors!!)

Good excuse for farting though ;-)


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Test result back and negative.
No other symptoms so hopefully O.K. for now.
I think I will be over the age limit for screening in two years but hope to be here to find out


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Any screening should be done. It saved my mum in law and my dad.
We pay for the tests through our taxes and we are only here once.

dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had my test nearly 3 years ago S*** on a stick,Come back abnormal.Went and had the camera up the bum,Test come back all clear,Had second test 1 year later still all clear,phewwww.
If you have the chance of the test DO IT,
One of the lads in my local has just died recently of bowel cancer, only 48.Had problem for a number of years but never done anything about it.

Les


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Test costs you nothing except if you are posh -a synthetic glove , I done it ,ok, wife had it done had to do it again clear,thank the lord ,medically I was told they can trace blood in you sample if you made your gum bleed cleaning your teeth,it's that accurate .

Tony A.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tony50 said:


> Test costs you nothing except if you are posh -a synthetic glove , I done it ,ok, wife had it done had to do it again clear,thank the lord ,medically I was told they can trace blood in you sample if you made your gum bleed cleaning your teeth,it's that accurate .
> 
> Tony A.


Tony, that`s what they told me .My teeth were bleeding at the time of my test,

Les


----------

